# MARBLE Plastic Surgery



## Amber.fate

Hello everyone.
I've decided to create this thread based on that I could not find any clear reivews about *MARBLE Plastic Surgery.
http://en.marbleps.com/m/
*
I think I'm one of many who's intreasted in Marble. I'd  appreciate any reivews when it comes to anything related to the clinic.


----------



## Amber.fate

So far I only had an online consultation.
They are answering all of my questions and making it clear and easy to understand their medical terms.


----------



## Amber.fate

They respond rather quick.
I don't know wether it's a good or a bad thing. 
All I know that  their prices sound very reasonable (To me) compared to Grand that I have contacted before hand. Grands prices are pricy


----------



## zipperfool

I just checked out their site - my first time hearing them too, but the before & afters look pretty good! 

Has anyone else from this forum been there?


----------



## Amber.fate

All I can gather that they wore on the Korean show "Let me in".


----------



## Amber.fate

zipperfool said:


> I just checked out their site - my first time hearing them too, but the before & afters look pretty good!
> 
> Has anyone else from this forum been there?



I'm not sure.
I did a search forum and only found a single post in the GNG forum that had good results. Other than that nothing. But I honestly would like to know the reivews.


----------



## Amber.fate

http://en.marbleps.com/m/page.asp?tid=107&sid=152
I find the before and afters to be amazing.


----------



## Amber.fate

These are before and afters from their  patients the interesting thing is that when you click the tiny plus it shows their proses!
http://en.marbleps.com/m/page.asp?tid=107&sid=153


----------



## taintedtaint

I went there about a month ago. Satisfied with my results so far.

*Before anyone accuses me of being a promoter, I went to this clinic completely by chance. I'm half-Korean, so when I went to Korea I met a lot of my Korean side of the family. Plastic surgery is quite normal there, so once everyone knew of my intentions to get surgery and heard the prices I was quoted (and willing to pay) they said it was way too much and they knew people who got a cheaper price. I went to Marble through this and consulted there. They don't cater much to English speakers. The waiting room was just Korean people. When I met the doctor he was very soft-spoken and friendly, and I felt confident with what he was going to do with my face. My result is quite natural and in the end I'm glad I went.


----------



## Amber.fate

taintedtaint said:


> I went there about a month ago. Satisfied with my results so far.
> 
> *Before anyone accuses me of being a promoter, I went to this clinic completely by chance. I'm half-Korean, so when I went to Korea I met a lot of my Korean side of the family. Plastic surgery is quite normal there, so once everyone knew of my intentions to get surgery and heard the prices I was quoted (and willing to pay) they said it was way too much and they knew people who got a cheaper price. I went to Marble through this and consulted there. They don't cater much to English speakers. The waiting room was just Korean people. When I met the doctor he was very soft-spoken and friendly, and I felt confident with what he was going to do with my face. My result is quite natural and in the end I'm glad I went.


That sounds amazing! Is their clinic clean?
And what did you get done if I may ask? 
Do you advice me to hire a translater?


----------



## taintedtaint

Amber.fate said:


> That sounds amazing! Is their clinic clean?
> And what did you get done if I may ask?
> Do you advice me to hire a translater?



Yeah, really clean. They have one girl who can speak some English, but if you really want a detailed explanation of things, you should probably get a translator. I had rhinoplasty.


----------



## Amber.fate

taintedtaint said:


> Yeah, really clean. They have one girl who can speak some English, but if you really want a detailed explanation of things, you should probably get a translator. I had rhinoplasty.


Yeah that's what I'm worried about when it comes to their translators and medical terms. 
Is it your first? I'm thinking of having a second rhinoplasty.


----------



## taintedtaint

Yeah, it was my first.


Amber.fate said:


> Yeah that's what I'm worried about when it comes to their translators and medical terms.
> Is it your first? I'm thinking of having a second rhinoplasty.


----------



## Amber.fate

I contacted them and sat a date on October I felt very relaxed and please as they answered my  questions. But I still would like to see others reviews when it comes to the hospital


----------



## cieh

taintedtaint said:


> I went there about a month ago. Satisfied with my results so far.
> 
> *Before anyone accuses me of being a promoter, I went to this clinic completely by chance. I'm half-Korean, so when I went to Korea I met a lot of my Korean side of the family. Plastic surgery is quite normal there, so once everyone knew of my intentions to get surgery and heard the prices I was quoted (and willing to pay) they said it was way too much and they knew people who got a cheaper price. I went to Marble through this and consulted there. They don't cater much to English speakers. The waiting room was just Korean people. When I met the doctor he was very soft-spoken and friendly, and I felt confident with what he was going to do with my face. My result is quite natural and in the end I'm glad I went.


May I ask what was surgery that you did?


----------



## taintedtaint

cieh said:


> May I ask what was surgery that you did?



Primary rhinoplasty.


----------



## Amber.fate

I found their Instagram which is in Korean.
Most of the posts are of women who look natural.
http://instagram.com/marbleps

I'll try to search their hospital name in Korean rather than in English. 
I might get a better understanding and maybe a few proper reviews.


----------



## Amber.fate

I would like to share what I found in their site what's called "real story"
I'm rather impressed


----------



## Amber.fate




----------



## summerlux

Their before and afters does look impressive but most of them also have full makeup on in their afters.
IMO, before and after shouldn't include make up because its the surgery that has to speak for its own.


----------



## Amber.fate

summerlux said:


> Their before and afters does look impressive but most of them also have full makeup on in their afters.
> IMO, before and after shouldn't include make up because its the surgery that has to speak for its own.


 Exactly I was thinking the same way


----------



## threewhitefeathers

taintedtaint said:


> I went there about a month ago. Satisfied with my results so far.
> 
> *Before anyone accuses me of being a promoter, I went to this clinic completely by chance. I'm half-Korean, so when I went to Korea I met a lot of my Korean side of the family. Plastic surgery is quite normal there, so once everyone knew of my intentions to get surgery and heard the prices I was quoted (and willing to pay) they said it was way too much and they knew people who got a cheaper price. I went to Marble through this and consulted there. They don't cater much to English speakers. The waiting room was just Korean people. When I met the doctor he was very soft-spoken and friendly, and I felt confident with what he was going to do with my face. My result is quite natural and in the end I'm glad I went.


Hi taintedtaint - 
Would you mind sharing what procedures you had done, and also the price ?

thank you !


----------



## Amber.fate

Bump, I'm still looking for  patients who went to marble


----------



## jinyip

Amber.fate said:


> Bump, I'm still looking for  patients who went to marble


I'll having my consultation next monday at marble.


----------



## Somerville

I got the below quotes from Marble, prices not inclusive of 10% tax:

Incisional Double Eyelids KRW 1,900,000
Epicanthoplasty KRW 1,000,000
Lateral Canthoplasty KRW 1,000,000
Incisional Ptosis Correction KRW 2,900,000

It's quite steep imo. Still thinking if I should consider just going in for a consultation with them.


----------



## illray

Haven't heard of them but their before & after pictures look really impressive!!!!
Do they do liposuction also?


----------



## Amber.fate

I am bumming this thread , mt surgery is at December. 
I honestly need some reviews </3


----------



## Amber.fate

I had help from my Korean speaking friend and I still can't find reviews about this clinic! Wtf!!! I honestly in need of some help!


----------



## kotrad

I have been researching for a long time now and there is only one forummer that went to Marble. You can lookup taintedtaint and you should find it. Good luck


----------



## Lingie

Hi Ladies, I went to marble ps in 2015 December and did my double eye lid surgery. Staff was friendly and results were good


----------



## katrinawhy

Honey you do not have to explain your self. Forget the bullies who always says you a promoter. Pshhhh. Im glad your happy with your results, I can not wait hheheh


----------



## Annlai

jinyip said:


> I'll having my consultation next monday at marble.


Hi @jinyip ! How’s your consultant at Marble? What was it for?  Please share. Thanks!


----------



## Perceval

Hey guys, this one girl commented on my thread talking about her experience at Marble clinic and even made her own review about them.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-nose-surgery-in-korea.977343/
It also has some B&As. I hope this is helpful!


----------



## swtdevlgrl

Amber.fate said:


> I am bumming this thread , mt surgery is at December.
> I honestly need some reviews </3



Have you had your surgery yet?


----------



## t_lys

Hey everyone, 

I'm new here, but have been lurking for quite some time now.  I'm looking to do rhino and mandibular jaw reduction (or possibly v-line, not sure yet).  I was quoted a really good price for both at Marble and was wondering if anyone has had experience with facial contouring at Marble? I have only read reviews on rhino.  Any info on facial contouring would be much appreciated. 

Also, I noticed the main doctor, Dr. Seo, used to work at the Grand.  Should i be worried?  Thanks.


----------



## csolare

t_lys said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm new here, but have been lurking for quite some time now.  I'm looking to do rhino and mandibular jaw reduction (or possibly v-line, not sure yet).  I was quoted a really good price for both at Marble and was wondering if anyone has had experience with facial contouring at Marble? I have only read reviews on rhino.  Any info on facial contouring would be much appreciated.
> 
> Also, I noticed the main doctor, Dr. Seo, used to work at the Grand.  Should i be worried?  Thanks.


Not really. He’s still board certified and left to open his own clinic with pretty positive reviews and no signs of unethical behavior; that’s usually a sign that they don’t wish to associate themselves with their old clinics and have moved on to better things!


----------



## sunny68

taintedtaint said:


> I went there about a month ago. Satisfied with my results so far.
> 
> *Before anyone accuses me of being a promoter, I went to this clinic completely by chance. I'm half-Korean, so when I went to Korea I met a lot of my Korean side of the family. Plastic surgery is quite normal there, so once everyone knew of my intentions to get surgery and heard the prices I was quoted (and willing to pay) they said it was way too much and they knew people who got a cheaper price. I went to Marble through this and consulted there. They don't cater much to English speakers. The waiting room was just Korean people. When I met the doctor he was very soft-spoken and friendly, and I felt confident with what he was going to do with my face. My result is quite natural and in the end I'm glad I went.


Hi Taintetaint, I came across  your post and decide to do online consultation with Marble. They respond very quickly and in great details. The only problem is they quote me a very high price compared to other online consultation. My mind is already set for MPV Dr Seo but I'm also impressed with Marble before and after photo. I'm trying to do revision DES and upper eyelid fat graft for my botched eye surgery. Do you mind sharing your experience with Marble in more details and your thought about Dr Seo. Thanks.


----------



## taintedtaint

sunny68 said:


> Hi Taintetaint, I came across  your post and decide to do online consultation with Marble. They respond very quickly and in great details. The only problem is they quote me a very high price compared to other online consultation. My mind is already set for MPV Dr Seo but I'm also impressed with Marble before and after photo. I'm trying to do revision DES and upper eyelid fat graft for my botched eye surgery. Do you mind sharing your experience with Marble in more details and your thought about Dr Seo. Thanks.



I got my surgery a year ago and I am still satisfied with my results. I initially hadn't even heard of the place and was thinking about Top Class, MVP, and GNG. Before visiting I had my mind made up to go to Top Class, but after consultation didn't really feel great about it.  I ended up going to Marble on a whim. 

Dr. Seo is soft spoken and has a gentle manner and touch. I personally didn't have any bad feelings about him. I get the impression they don't really get too many English speaking customers. I trusted him completely. After care was nice, the people were caring. I just rested. I can't speak for how it would be for someone going alone, but I had family with me and was able to leave early with assistance. I recommend the place, but of course it cannot hurt to research more. I think it's really important to meet with the doctor and ask questions and see how you feel. There's only so much you can get a feel from by online research.


----------



## tsbartels

Thanks for coming back to share your 1 yr results and glad that you like it!


----------



## tsbartels

Miss Violet said:


> I heard that director Yoon Suk-ho of Marvel Plastic Surgery is good at surgery.



Really, did you get PS there


----------



## Cindy1202

Perceval said:


> Hey guys, this one girl commented on my thread talking about her experience at Marble clinic and even made her own review about them.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-nose-surgery-in-korea.977343/
> It also has some B&As. I hope this is helpful!





Perceval said:


> Hey guys, this one girl commented on my thread talking about her experience at Marble clinic and even made her own review about them.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-nose-surgery-in-korea.977343/
> It also has some B&As. I hope this is helpful!


Hi


Perceval said:


> Hey guys, this one girl commented on my thread talking about her experience at Marble clinic and even made her own review about them.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-nose-surgery-in-korea.977343/
> It also has some B&As. I hope this is helpful!


Hi! I can not open the link that you share. Can you help me to check and send it again for me please? I am currently interested in eyelid revision at Marble. Thank you


----------



## aloevil

Hi, I also couldn't open the link. Any updates from it surgeries?


----------



## meowmii

Amber.fate said:


> I am bumming this thread , mt surgery is at December.
> I honestly need some reviews </3


Hey babe!
Any updates or advise on your surgery experience? I am planning for a consultation with marble in June.


----------



## izgki

Could someone recommend the best doctor at Marble for double eyelid surgery?


----------



## ccinseoul

izgki said:


> Could someone recommend the best doctor at Marble for double eyelid surgery?


I was recommended doctor Yoo for eyes


----------

